# Reflections on Alpha Quadra Descriptions



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

*Here is a description pulled off of wiki. I added some of my notes. If anybody wants to come in here and make comments, speculations, to distinguish anything, provide clarity, they can. I'm not intending this as a type-me thread, more as a case study to test and refine knowledge on the theory as a whole. I'm probably not the best person to be adding my notes to things, because I'm pretty vague. If you don't understand something, say so, and I'll do my best to make it clear in a paragraph or two. 
**
For example, if you see something, and think that it's indicative of something you see in the theory(oh, hey, that seems to match up with a Reinen/these two things are contradictory:this is probably due to X and Y interacting in such a way...), somebody can come in here and see your reasoning for it, compare/contrast, and such.
*
*You could also post how the Alpha quadra description(s) relates to you...imagination is the limit.*

Alpha
-Inclination for comfortable and pleasant group atmosphere, in the emotional, sensorial, and intellectual aspects. An ideal Alpha group situation is the exchange of light-hearted jokes while discussing imaginative ideas, movies, or sometimes sports, all while enjoying pleasant food and drink. Narrating personal experiences usually takes the form of telling a joke; funny personal experiences are preferred over "serious" ones. The exchange of sober concrete details are avoided. If the group is playing a game together, the fun and jokes that go along with it are at least as important as the game itself. They avoid generating "heavy" moments; any dramatic expressions are limited in time, most often in service of a joke. Alphas are also perhaps the most likely types to participate in group use of mind-altering substances.

Alpha discussions tend to go off on tangents, in whatever direction seems most interesting or funny at the moment. Unusual personal observations are common, resulting from the analysis of the idiosyncrasies or inconsistencies of everyday life. If many in the group share the same observations, they are likely to express their agreement emphatically, so as to create a kind of "mental harmony" which enhances the group dynamic. If a new problem is encountered, it is expanded and developed in as many ways as possible, until some kind of satisfactory conclusion is reached.

Alphas make no distinction between "insiders" and "outsiders", easily drawing people into a conversation once it has begun — though they tend to just as easily withdraw if the person is not receptive. Likewise, they prefer to have the same behavior at work as at play; they find formal speech and dress to be pretentious, unnecessarily limiting, and even ridiculous. Alphas dislike the idea that there is something going on "behind the scenes", preferring to keep things (especially personal motivations) as open and straightforward as possible.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
· I like to joke around. “Serious” things can make me a bit despondent. Correction-when somebody presents a “serious” thing, but if the person is the type to react wrongly to me solving a problem, I won’t say anything, and I’ll shut down. It’s an instant being brought out of the atmosphere, an instant feeling of dropping out of the process of the situation and into boredom.
· Sober concrete details- I don’t understand the meaning of this. I suppose it refers to what I call “oh, just unimportant details,” which are the ever-so-tiny remarks people make which seem declarative, final, and requiring no response, to me, but were actually intended as conversation. What? What am I supposed to say to that? It isn’t suggestive of anything. [Inclination to look for overarching sentiment? Or maybe not relatively big enough]
· To me, a “serious” experience is what is labelled here as interesting. A big picture theory that nails down exactly what’s going on, that enables a simple follow-through of the logic to be applied to any situation.
o If I go on a tangent, it’s because I was trying to make a point about the topic being discussed, but looked at my mental map and took the road leading off into the forest instead of the one leading to a smack-dab-in-your-face conclusion. It happens often. I do not care in the least about coming to an explicit conclusion unless I’m in work mode. Conclusion suggests itself when enough perspectives have been analyzed and worked out.
· Heavy moments. This is vague to me. I discuss difficult issues but feel really uncomfortable with “heaviness.” I feel like it is sometimes my duty to generate it though. Sometimes friends need help, and you have to get them to think about their issues in a certain light for them to get cosmic perspective.
· I distinguish between insiders and outsiders. There are some I feel comfortable with, and some I don’t. In conversation, I generally encourage someone to join if the group feeling is there for it or if that person isn’t a terribly idiotic or angry or crappy-headed wet blanket that doesn’t give a fuck about helping other people.
o With wet blankets, it’s hard for me to find the reason or words to withdraw. Usually, if they’re the talkative sort, I’ll let them yap on in my ear for ages, until it ruins the entire group. I don’t want to be rude. If I catch myself in this position
· Even though I naturally spew out complicated language (or at least some people have said), I don’t try to be formal. Foremost in my mind is getting the concept across. Formal dress confuses me and seems illogical to the point of me being frustrated with it and formal speech, I can deal with, but honestly haven’t had much experience with. I initially feel drawn to respond formally, but usually don’t and feel miffed that the guy is thinking they are high and mighty when their sense of superiority is thoroughly undeserved (this is if their body language matches the formal speech).
· I love being straightforward. Sometimes I have had to be tactful, and it just isn’t me, it’s work. I can’t do it very well at all if required for an extended period of time. I have to search for an emotional mode that is both part of my self-identity(via naturalness in previous experience) and also conducive to an honest, yet socially adept, atmosphere-creating.


----------



## wohonajax (Sep 20, 2012)

I absolutely identify with just about all of this; I'll try to relate some specific points to personal experiences as well as Reinin dichotomies and other such aspects of the theory:



tangosthenes said:


> An ideal Alpha group situation is the exchange of light-hearted jokes while discussing imaginative ideas, movies, or sometimes sports, all while enjoying pleasant food and drink.


Definitely. When I'm in a group situation like described above, if someone isn't responding with sufficient enthusiasm to anything I'm saying or doing, I'm definitely put off and automatically think I've made some misstep or something (related to Fi PoLR, I think).



tangosthenes said:


> Narrating personal experiences usually takes the form of telling a joke; funny personal experiences are preferred over "serious" ones. The exchange of sober concrete details are avoided. If the group is playing a game together, the fun and jokes that go along with it are at least as important as the game itself.


I love laughter and think that unnecessary sobriety is a mood-killer to no good purpose; we're having fun, after all -- no one's being hurt. I can be serious, though, but I only do so when it's a serious mood; I don't like being a wet blanket. I'd relate that to being a Merry type. I very much relate to the game note; I don't really like games where everyone is really trying to win and much more value the jokes and conversation it conduces.



tangosthenes said:


> Alpha discussions tend to go off on tangents, in whatever direction seems most interesting or funny at the moment. Unusual personal observations are common, resulting from the analysis of the idiosyncrasies or inconsistencies of everyday life.


My best friend is LII, and this describes our interaction perfectly. We also often trace these tangents back, following the conversation backwards. This just seems to be a result of Ne and Ti, though, so I'd assume it applies to every alpha type to an extent.



tangosthenes said:


> Alphas make no distinction between "insiders" and "outsiders", easily drawing people into a conversation once it has begun — though they tend to just as easily withdraw if the person is not receptive.


I often drag my various friends into joining my 'group', where ordinarily they would never interact. For this reason I'm the focal point of my group for a lot of people until they begin to open up to the rest of the group. The Democrat label fits well here; everyone's treated the same, even if they're someone no one else knows whom I've roped into joining. However, one-on-one, if it's someone I've never met, I'll be nervous and stand-offish, as well as somewhat detached/analytical (I also relate this to Fi PoLR), until we get to know each other better.



tangosthenes said:


> Likewise, they prefer to have the same behavior at work as at play; they find formal speech and dress to be pretentious, unnecessarily limiting, and even ridiculous.


My mother is ESI and this is a point that comes up pretty often. When attending formal events or some such, the most she could ever manage was to get me into a button-up dress shirt. It remained wrinkled and I didn't put a lot of effort into combing my hair or adjusting it to look good.



tangosthenes said:


> Alphas dislike the idea that there is something going on "behind the scenes", preferring to keep things (especially personal motivations) as open and straightforward as possible.


I always pester people if I feel like there's something going on: "What's going on?" "Are you alright?" "Is there something wrong?" I agree with what you said about being straightforward. I find lying or being subversive in general kind of difficult, but that might just be because I don't practice much.

Lastly, I'll say that being in the Asking category is something I've noted a lot in myself. I'll often wait in the middle of a long explanation for questions or at least some sort of feedback, even if it's just a "Hmm" or "I see." I also often inject such responses into the explanations of others, even if they aren't waiting for them.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

_Alpha
__-Inclination for comfortable and pleasant group atmosphere, in the emotional, sensorial, and intellectual aspects. An ideal Alpha group situation is the exchange of light-hearted jokes while discussing imaginative ideas, movies, or sometimes sports, all while enjoying pleasant food and drink. _

Yep.


_Narrating personal experiences usually takes the form of telling a joke; funny personal experiences are preferred over "serious" ones. The exchange of sober concrete details are avoided. _

I enjoy funny and lighthearted discussions but I'm not afraid to get serious either. I can be quite serious at times. I see LII as the more serious alpha type.


_If the group is playing a game together, the fun and jokes that go along with it are at least as important as the game itself. _

Yes! I'm in a games groups that meets bimonthly and we are always making jokes and puns that center around the game. That's far more important than who wins although winning is nice.

_They avoid generating "heavy" moments; any dramatic expressions are limited in time, most often in service of a joke.
_ 
Again, prefer light hearted but not afraid to get serious. Try to avoid too much drama when possible.


_Alphas are also perhaps the most likely types to participate in group use of mind-altering substances._

I've never tried a mind-altering substance, nor am I sure I would want to. I'm somewhat curious as to what the experience would be like but more afraid of the unwanted effects it might have on my mind, like unpleasant hallucinations or not being able to think clearly. 


_Alpha discussions tend to go off on tangents, in whatever direction seems most interesting or funny at the moment. Unusual personal observations are common, resulting from the analysis of the idiosyncrasies or inconsistencies of everyday life. If many in the group share the same observations, they are likely to express their agreement emphatically, so as to create a kind of "mental harmony" which enhances the group dynamic._

Yes!


_If a new problem is encountered, it is expanded and developed in as many ways as possible, until some kind of satisfactory conclusion is reached._

Yes, I may not look into *every* possiblilty but I do like to explore several of them. 

_Alphas make no distinction between "insiders" and "outsiders"_

I distinguish them but I also think for many things it doesn't matter. An 'outsider' can become an 'insider' and we should try to be as welcoming of 'outsiders' as possible to the inside group as long as they aren't going to do anything harmful to the integrity of the group. 


_easily drawing people into a conversation once it has begun — though they tend to just as easily withdraw if the person is not receptive._

Yes. If you're not receptive to what I'm saying than I probably don't want to talk to you.


_Likewise, they prefer to have the same behavior at work as at play; they find formal speech and dress to be pretentious, unnecessarily limiting, and even ridiculous. _

Yes!

_Alphas dislike the idea that there is something going on "behind the scenes", preferring to keep things (especially personal motivations) as open and straightforward as possible._

Yes, say what you mean and mean what you say but be tactful about it.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Interesting that "yes" is the most common comment. With a sample size of two I can't exactly conclude that Alphas closely identify with the description in general...but...that's one of the possible answers.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Inclination for comfortable and pleasant group atmosphere, in the emotional, sensorial, and intellectual aspects. An ideal Alpha group situation is the exchange of light-hearted jokes while discussing imaginative ideas, movies, or sometimes sports, all while enjoying pleasant food and drink. Basically true. Pleasant food and drink is nice but inessential. I'm not really into sports at all; when I discuss sports at all, it is to poke fun at those friends who are into them.

Narrating personal experiences usually takes the form of telling a joke; funny personal experiences are preferred over "serious" ones. The exchange of sober concrete details are avoided. I'm not much of a joke teller. My sense of "humor" (if it can be called that) usually consists of saying weird or absurd things. I have no problem with "sober concrete details" as long as they are pertinent or at least interesting. If the group is playing a game together, the fun and jokes that go along with it are at least as important as the game itself. True. They avoid generating "heavy" moments; any dramatic expressions are limited in time, most often in service of a joke. I don't necessarily mind "heavy" moments as often they are more interesting or profound than the "light" moments. It's true I'm not very dramatic in my expressions. Alphas are also perhaps the most likely types to participate in group use of mind-altering substances. I'm not interested in most mind-altering substances (my mind is psychedelic enough as it is). I do enjoy drinking with friends, however.

Alpha discussions tend to go off on tangents, in whatever direction seems most interesting or funny at the moment. Unusual personal observations are common, resulting from the analysis of the idiosyncrasies or inconsistencies of everyday life. If many in the group share the same observations, they are likely to express their agreement emphatically, so as to create a kind of "mental harmony" which enhances the group dynamic. This part is mostly true, though I don't feel the need to express agreement 'emphatically.' If a new problem is encountered, it is expanded and developed in as many ways as possible, until some kind of satisfactory conclusion is reached. When a problem is encountered I spend more time thinking and observing and listening to what others have to say.

Alphas make no distinction between "insiders" and "outsiders", easily drawing people into a conversation once it has begun — though they tend to just as easily withdraw if the person is not receptive. This part is accurate. Likewise, they prefer to have the same behavior at work as at play; they find formal speech and dress to be pretentious, unnecessarily limiting, and even ridiculous. I tend to be a bit more serious at work than I am when hanging out with friends. I might joke but in more of a deadpan sort of way. I have always found formal dress rather ridiculous. I'm not sure why a suit and tie are considered 'respectable.' Alphas dislike the idea that there is something going on "behind the scenes", preferring to keep things (especially personal motivations) as open and straightforward as possible. This is probably the least accurate part of the description, in my case. Hidden motivations add depth -- a hidden layer of mystery -- to social interaction. I'm pretty far from 'open and straightforward' myself. On the whole, I'm a pretty private individual and I am careful to respect the privacy and personal boundaries of others.


----------

